# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  щенки из RSV2000

## rsv2000

Уважаемые дамы и господа!

предлагаем Вам щенков Немецкой овчарки из мега топовых Питомников!!!

Питомники дают полную гарантию на своих щенков возрастом до 2 лет. 
Что это значит:
(1) щенки привиты и чипированы
(2) щенки соответствуют стандарту породы Немецкая овчарка №166 FCI
(3) щенки занесены в племенную базу  и у них есть международная родословная FCI
(4) щенки здоровы


Вы все взвесили и решили приобрести – тогда эта информация для Вас

Питомник "von der Maineiche", владелец Хуго Маа
в настоящее время имеются к продаже щенки от таких родителей
Olek von der Maineiche + Ricarda von der Maineiche – резерв 1 сука, рождение 15.12.2012
Kinski vom Heidhof + Bona von der Maineiche  - резерв 1 кобель, рождение 16.12.2012
Olek von der Maineiche + Raika von der Maineiche – резерв 1 сука, рождение 23.02.2013

Питомник "del Camino Duro", владелец Ханс Боденмайер
в настоящее время имеются к продаже щенки от таких родителей
El Blans Mufi + Aida vom Kirchberghof – резерв 1 сука, рождение 22.11.2012
Jurgen Zamat + Conny von der Raptoren – резерв 1 кобель, рождение 06.01.2013

Питомник " von der Fasanerie2000", владелец Йоген Экер
в настоящее время имеются к продаже щенки от родителей
Flip vom Rosenschlag + Bonnie vom Rio Negro – резерв 1 кобель, рождение 30.01.2013

Питомник "Kustmarkens", владелец Роберт Йонсон
в настоящее время ожидаются к продаже щенки от ультра родителей
Quintus Eqidius + Kustmarkens Dina – резерв 1 кобель 
Quintus Eqidius + Kustmarkens Dina – резерв 1 сука 

Питомник "Raisers", владелец  Хельмут Райзер
в настоящее время ожидаются к продаже щенки от родителей
Bronco vom Bullerjahn + Kustmarkens Dame – резерв 1 кобель 
Bronco vom Bullerjahn + Kustmarkens Dame – резерв 1 сука

Если Вам интересно наше предложение свяжитесь с нами 
e-mail   Igor.rsv2000@gmail.com
Alsan2006@gmail.com
mobil: +38095-1910408

----------


## rsv2000

*Питомник "von der Maineiche"*, владелец Хуго Маа
в настоящее время имеются к продаже щенки от таких родителей
Olek von der Maineiche происхождение и данные http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...-der-Maineiche 
Ricarda von der Maineiche происхождение и данные http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...-der-Maineiche
*резерв снят 1 сука, рождение 15.12.2012*
девочка продана и уже находится на Украине

Kinski vom Heidhof происхождение и данные http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...ki-vom-Heidhof 
Bona von der Maineiche происхождение и данные http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...-der-Maineiche
*резерв снят 1 кобель, рождение 16.12.2012*
мальчик продан и уже находится на Украине

Olek von der Maineiche происхождение и данные http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...-der-Maineiche
Raika von der Maineiche происхождение и данные http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...-der-Maineiche
*резерв 1 сука, рождение 23.02.2013*

----------

